# Prayers Please



## Tippet (Jun 26, 2004)

My wife got laid off yesterday and it really got her down.
She just needs a few prayers to pick her up.
GOD BLESS


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Orayers sent!


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*prayers sent*

Hang in there right now it may seem wrong but there is always a plan.. Remember it might not be what we want or think we want but what he wants and it will be for the better .. Just give it time and keep on praying.. God bless from the Ape..


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Tippet,

God has a plan, and his plan is to work all things together for good for your wife. Now is the time for both of you to start praising God. Something good is going to happen for your wife, and she would not have looked for it as long as she was in her old job.

Heavenly Father,

I thank you for the job upset in Tippet's wife's life. I know you have a special blessing for her, and it was needful that she lose her job in order to look for it. So many times we resist change, when it is the change that will bring us closer to you. Let her submit herself to Jesus, let her spirit receive refreshing, and let her follow the leading of your Spirit. Speak to her heart and give her peace in the middle of turmoil.

I ask it in the precious name of Jesus, my Savior. Amen.


----------



## Money Man (Jan 19, 2006)

I'll certainly be praying!!! Life never is as easy as we would like it to be....but even so, I am glad HE is in control..not ME!!!


Justin


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

Prayers sent! Things happen for a reason. God puts you in certain situations for a reason. This is just a closing door in your life and there are many more in front of you to open up and start a new beginning.

Remember that God wants us to succeed!


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

Prayers sent. I try to look at stuff like this in the light of a blessing. If you're praying that God improve you and your life and that He is gracious and merciful in blessing you, this is just a sign that he is working for you. Things can't get better if nothing changes. Tell your wife we're praying for her and God's plan for her is underway. Encourage her to give God many thanks for this situation and the blessings He has in store for her.

God bless you too for giving me a chance to pray for someone else.

Erik


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent,The new job will be so much better but God had to move ya from the old one first.Good luck with the new one God has for ya. Ron


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

The Lord will comfort her and she will find another job. Who knows it will probably be a better job anyway. (seek and ye shall find) and smile while your doing so, For Heaven sake he's right beside you all the way.


----------

